# Any kitchen remodeling ideas for a wider space?



## nicholskitchen (May 3, 2013)

Hey everybody, I was looking for some new kitchen remodeling ideas. I would like to make my space look bigger but also have some extra storage space. I was thinking adding some kitchen cabinets but I'm afraid that would make my kitchen look crowded. Also, maybe you have some thoughts regarding the right mix of colors, or some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ever thought about how much wasted storage space there is between floor joists in a kitchen? There are some wonderful natural cold storage units for the floor sitting out there. Just match your flooring over the top and you have Grandma's old root cellar at your disposal and unless you brag, nobody will know it is there. 

I have done a lot of kitchens for clients with distributed refrigeration and dishwashing. Refrigerator design dates back to the age of ice boxes when homes had the possibility of only one block of ice for everything. Now, does it make any sense at all for the kids to open the door on 900,000cf of madness to stand and stare deciding what flavor juice drink they want? Why not a dedicated beverage frig. Refrigerators are ugly and the giant rhinos in the room. Why not have smaller units and ones for meat and veges at different temps near the food prep surfaces. Again, you don't have to open the door to all 900,000cf to grab an onion or turnip. 

Same with dishwashing. Why have one single huge unit that does pots and pans infrequently when what you need most is a dishwasher in a drawer that does glass and servicewear quickly and with a fraction of the freshwater. You could use a less harsh detergent and maybe even wash Nana's crystal in one for glassware if you didn't need the chemicals to etch baked beans off a pot you left sit overnight too?

Restaurants use distributed refrigeration and dishwashing if they are smart. Why not the homeowner? Now that major appliance manufacturers have bought into the concept, it is not that much more expensive. 

And think of the cabinet space you will gain not having the giant freezer/fridge combo?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, you might want to do a quick floorplan for us to see so we know better the challenge you face. Right now you have us guessing whether you have a kitchen and plans bigger than a bread box.

I use Sweet Home 3D for quick floorplans. It is free, open source, multi-platform with a low learning curve and lots of templates for kitchen stuff. Unlike some programs, SW 3D lets you stretch countertops with the mouse which is nice. It is as accurate as the data I plug in and at least kicks out good discussion plans, with or without dimensions depending on my mood. It does decent 3D projections but I don't think in such terms very well. 

Others on this site like Sketch-Up and its free templates. Google abandoned future development of it but that doesn't really matter if it works and people like it.


----------



## nicholskitchen (May 3, 2013)

Ok, I will do that. I am not home right now, but I'll take some pictures and upload them ASAP. Thanks


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

If you want storage space but cabinets would give it too much of closed feel, why not open shelving? I think open shelving really opens a kitchen up and doesnt feel quite so crowded


----------

